# desktop computer purchase.....help?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Which of these 2 machines would be better, for just basic everyday computer use...browsing, email etc. NO gaming or anything fancy. 
(assume they are both going for same price-$150).
#1:








Windows 11 Intel i5-2500 3.3GHz 16GB RAM 1TB HD HP Compaq Mini PC - Quad Core - St. John's, Newfoundland Labrador | NL Classifieds


Price is FIRM. Perfect student's or Home Computer With Fast Processor and 16GB of memory when many still have only 4 or 8GB new. HP Compaq Mini PC with Space Saving Case. - Intel Core i5-2500 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor - Windows 11 - 16GB RAM - 1TB HD 7200 RPM - Intel HD Video - 10 USB ports -




www.nlclassifieds.com





#2:
View attachment 22350


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

#1


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Spudd said:


> #1


thanks Spudd...reason(s)
(the specs don't mean a lot to me...)


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

More RAM means it will be much faster.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

It's also an HP, which is much higher quality than a DELL. The only drawback with the HP is that it has a small disk, but it can be supplemented with USB sticks if you need to store large blocks of data. The i5 is plenty fast for the type of usage.

ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

tks guys
( sorry, which is the disk spec - maybe i can compare it to my current machine)
I have itunes, and a few photos & videos on there- would any of that qualify as "large blocks of data"?


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> tks guys
> ( sorry, which is the disk spec - maybe i can compare it to my current machine)
> I have itunes, and a few photos & videos on there- would any of that qualify as "large blocks of data"?


The disk on the HP is 160 GB. That will hold several thousand songs and photos. Videos take a lot more space.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

which is more important speed..? or ....space?
I really don't mind waiting an extra second or two, for my email, or google, to load...
but I wouldn't want to not have a video of the grandkids...lol


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

How much disk space do you use on your present computer? (click on Windows START button - Choose Settings - Choose System - choose Storage.)

ltr


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I would also go with #1. You can very easily put a larger hard drive (computer stores will do this for you, if needed) if you find the HDD to be too small. If you're not storing many photos or videos, 160GB should be fine.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

as above #1. Partial to HP/Compaq desktop product.

I am running a similar Hp system. Approx 10 years old. i3 processor 3.3ghz 8MB memory. Replaced clapped our disk in mid 2020 for $50 (1 TB) when I upgraded to Windows 10. I have USED 187GB of disk space. 

I use it for mail, surfing, tax returns, and photo/doc storage.

Plenty fast enough for me. I am a fan of more memory the better.

You will need to watch you disk space.

If you are just surfing, email, this one will be plenty fast.

The best part....I replaced my 20 inch monitor with a 27" Hp monitor four years ago. $200. Love it.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

👍


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> How much disk space do you use on your present computer? (click on Windows START button - Choose Settings - Choose System - choose Storage.)
> 
> ltr


mine doesn't quite work like that.
I hit START, then Computer,
then it shows Hard Disk Drives(1)
Local Disk( C: )
89.3GB free of 148 GB

Does that mean my disk has a total of 148 GB, of which I'm only using about 59GB, after all these years?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> Does that mean my disk has a total of 148 GB, of which I'm only using about 59GB, after all these years?


Yes............

ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> Yes............
> 
> ltr


cool!


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

First one, more memory.

However if you care at all about speed, I'd get an SSD.

Also something like








Dell OptiPlex 3020 i5-4590 3.3GHz 8GB RAM 500GB HDD W10P | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Dell OptiPlex 3020 i5-4590 3.3GHz 8GB RAM 500GB HDD W10P at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca





Should be a bit nicer, and cheaper.

If you're only a light user some of the $800 laptops are getting really good.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

MrMatt said:


> If you're only a light user some of the $800 laptops are getting really good.


I think he's looking in the $150 range.

ltr


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

By the time you add a decent monitor and upgrade the hard drive, you are going to be be spending quite a bit more and you will still have a used machine with no warranty. Why not just buy a new Win10 or 11 laptop? Many available between $500 and $900. 

By the way, what is wrong with your Thinkpad? They are a top of the line Lenovo. Maybe it just needs an upgrade? What model is it? (That is what I have and I have no plan on changing it, even although it is about 10 years old.)


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

I buy used PCs usually from computer stores. Companies usually lease for 3 yrs from teh big vendors . The vendors then sell these off lease PCs to resellers. So you can get a 3 yr old pc for around what you are paying. ~ $240-280, mcuh cheaper than new and and pretty current.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

agent99 said:


> By the way, what is wrong with your Thinkpad? They are a top of the line Lenovo. Maybe it just needs an upgrade? What model is it? (That is what I have and I have no plan on changing it, even although it is about 10 years old.)


sorry,it's actually a ThinkCentre ( not ThinkPad) Model A1U - from 2009 I think.(Windows 7)
Nothing really "wrong" with it. I'm just thinking of updating to something newer with Windows 10.


----------



## spiritwalker2222 (Nov 7, 2017)

a 10 year old vs 9 year old pc. It's a coin toss. I'd go with option 3.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

More speed the better. You can always pick up a 1T external hard drive for $30-$40. Best not to store files on your computer anyways.

I don't use PC's at home anymore. Convertible laptop is all I need. Less cords, saves a ton of space, etc. You can always connect the laptop to a large external monitor and keyboard / mouse, etc. if need be.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Old computers are only cheap if you don't use them.

Even the entry level Lenovo Ideapads with SSDs are way faster.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> sorry,it's actually a ThinkCentre ( not ThinkPad) Model A1U - from 2009 I think.(Windows 7)
> Nothing really "wrong" with it. I'm just thinking of updating to something newer with Windows 10.


The obvious question is then why buy a "newer" one? If it works fine, then it works fine. If you're just using it for e-mail, web browser and not for latest applications, then it should be fine. There may be some end of life issues with Windows 7, but otherwise unless you are finding it slow I can't see a compelling need to buy a "newer" one.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> sorry,it's actually a ThinkCentre ( not ThinkPad) Model A1U - from 2009 I think.(Windows 7)
> Nothing really "wrong" with it. I'm just thinking of updating to something newer with Windows 10.


We always like something new. But perhaps your existing unit could be upgraded? Add some more RAM and upgrade from Win 7 to Win10 (main reason is so as to get virus protection and updates). If it has an i3 or i5 processor, it should be good. Updates end for Win 10 in 2025, so maybe getting a new computer with free Win11 update might last you a lot longer.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

My desktop was 9 years old. It was slow, slow, slow. The hard disk was failing. I thought the box was toast.

My plan was to replace it. Then I decided to try replacing hard drive and installing W7 from my recovery disks. Locating the recovery disks proved to be the most challenging part of the entire upgrade process.

ITB drive, $50 plus a new $2 cable. It was a inexpensive gamble. If it failed I would buy a replacement.

Replacing the drive was simple....lots of youtube instruction. A few screws to remove the skin, two more to remove the disk. It took more time to slide the skin back on that it did to remove/install the disk.

The surprise...installing the new drive made the system run like it did when new. The W7 recovery disks went in a treat. Just followed the prompts on the screen. Next I went to the Microsoft site and upgraded to W10. I was well past the free upgrade date but it still worked as described by PCMag. Extremely easy to do.

Bottom line...so glad I did not buy someone else's problem or spend the $800. that I was looking at for a new desktop. It would have provided no more utility to me than the $52. upgrade to my desktop.

I was not certain that may 8MB memory would be sufficient when I went to W10.. It has been but we do not do anything complicated. Tax program, some photo editing is about the extent of it. I may have seen a slight increase in performance after installing W10.

Keep in mind that if you buy a 10 year old system with a smaller hard drive chances are good that the drive will start to fail in the not too distant future....and you will have to replace it. Apart from the fan and the cd drive, it is the only moving, mechanical part, in the box.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

ian said:


> ITB drive, $50 plus a new $2 cable. It was a inexpensive gamble. If it failed I would buy a replacement.


Seems to me most people have drives that are way too large. A 1Tb drive could likely store 2million pictures along with the operating system and files! Only useful if you store videos. Large drives also don't improve performance. 

For normal use, a 250GB SSD is a great choice and is lightening fast. Most new computers have them. Boot up time is greatly reduced and performance is much better than any drive that spins. On a Desktop, you can usually have two drives. One new SSD, plus keep old drive to store pictures etc. On a laptop, if needed, a cheap external drive or usb sticks can be used for storage.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

For added zip to a aging windows computer, if using ms edge add the extension "fast reopen" from MS (the symbol is an orange flame)

Fast Reopen - Microsoft Edge Addons

also +1 to the SSD upgrade suggestion


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

agent99 said:


> Seems to me most people have drives that are way too large. A 1Tb drive could likely store 2million pictures along with the operating system and files! Only useful if you store videos. Large drives also don't improve performance.
> 
> For normal use, a 250GB SSD is a great choice and is lightening fast. Most new computers have them. Boot up time is greatly reduced and performance is much better than any drive that spins. On a Desktop, you can usually have two drives. One new SSD, plus keep old drive to store pictures etc. On a laptop, if needed, a cheap external drive or usb sticks can be used for storage.


For many people a 250GB is not even close to enough.

A modern game is 30+ Gigs.

If you do any video editing you also chew through space like crazy.
I think 512gb is the minimum these days.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Either way there is a very good chance that the system disk on a ten year old system with have to be replaced in the short term. My guess is that if it is 250MB it has not been replaced in the last five years and most probably never.

My understanding is the average life of hard disk is something like 6 years (often less). I was fortunate, I got 8.5/9 years from my original Seagate drive before it started to display signs of an impending failure. Gave me a short window to pull off what I needed.

I don't know what a shop would charge to replace the disk and possibly update the O/S. My guess would be $150-$250 plus the cost of the storage device.. Parts only for a DIY job.

Either way, that cost should be considered in the acquisition of a used system.

My choice was buy a new system, buy what is essentially a recent model manufacturer refurb unit sold by an authorized reseller, or try a low cost DIY. I decided to try the DIY route because I was willing to bet the cost of a $50. replacement HDD. First time I had ever had the skins off my own system even though I worked in the industry for 30 plus years. Complete novice at it....danger.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> For many people a 250GB is not even close to enough.
> 
> A modern game is 30+ Gigs.
> 
> ...


Check post #13. Jargey is currently using 89Gb in total. 250Gb would be more than enough for him and many users. Not everyone plays 30+ Gb games or does video editing. That is likely why most consumer laptops only come with 256GB drives. Gamers should buy gaming computers.

On my own computer, I have a 500Gb SSD, but it has two partitions, one with Win7 and the other Win10 plus many files and I still have about 50% free space.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

ian said:


> Either way there is a very good chance that the system disk on a ten year old system with have to be replaced in the short term. My guess is that if it is *250MB* it has not been replaced in the last five years and most probably never.


I doubt very much that it has a 250MB drive


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

agent99 said:


> I doubt very much that it has a 250MB drive


Who knows. My point is that if someone is buying a ten year old system they should be prepared for some additional upgrade costs.

The price of that used system will probably not be the total cost of that system over the next year or so if the disk is original.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

agent99 said:


> Check post #13. Jargey is currently using 89Gb in total. 250Gb would be more than enough for him and many users. Not everyone plays 30+ Gb games or does video editing. That is likely why most consumer laptops only come with 256GB drives. Gamers should buy gaming computers.
> 
> On my own computer, I have a 500Gb SSD, but it has two partitions, one with Win7 and the other Win10 plus many files and I still have about 50% free space.


Check post #27 that I was actually quoting and responding to.
For light users 250GB might be enough, but for most it's inadequate. 

Also it's GB, they don't sell drives that small anymore.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I have only used 186GB of space on my drive. Just day to day nonsense.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

MrMatt said:


> Check post #27 that I was actually quoting and responding to.
> For light users 250GB might be enough, but for most it's inadequate.
> 
> Also it's GB, they don't sell drives that small anymore.


I am aware of that. As are most people. A simple typo error...and an obvious one.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

ian said:


> I am aware of that. As are most people. A simple typo error...and an obvious one.


Right! That is why I included the  in my post  

Matt must be into gaming. 250GB is more than enough for most of us older folk


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

agent99 said:


> Right! That is why I included the  in my post
> 
> Matt must be into gaming. 250GB is more than enough for most of us older folk


Not really a big gamer, but I do play a bit with the kids.
But apps, development stuff would fill up the 250.

My wife does zero gaming on her computer and is still well over 200 GB used
My work computer, again no gaming. is close to 200GB of usage

I think 250 is a bit snug except for a very light user.
Similarly I think theoretically 4GB of RAM is sufficient I would suggest 8 as a realistic minimum.

CPU however, not really a concern for most people. My son games pretty heavily on an older i7-3770, and you can't buy a new computer that slow.


Then photos can add a bit, but the real killer is video, I have a secondary drive as well as externals for that.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

For the average email and facebook grandparent that only uses a browser and no other apps, 250GB is plenty.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> My wife does zero gaming on her computer and is still well over 200 GB used
> My work computer, again no gaming. is close to 200GB of usage
> I think 250 is a bit snug except for a very light user.


I just bought my wife a new Lenovo IdeaPad 3 (i5). It does have a 500GB SSD drive (just came that way). 475GB available. Windows 10 plus all her files and applications now transferred from old laptop come to 62GB. Recovery partition and other may use another 10GB. I don't think she will run out of space any time soon  

My feeling is that a lot of users including Jargey are like my wife where 240GB drive would suffice and keep cost down. 

I have a lot of files, applications and saved pictures on my Lenovo Thinkpad. I have two SSDs installed for total of ~ 740GB. 437GB used - I have two operating systems (WIN7&10) that can be dual booted. Not your everyday setup  240GB wouldn't cut it for me!


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Might be a good idea to buy something that will update to Win 11. Spend a little more now for a longer life in the future.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

cainvest said:


> Might be a good idea to buy something that will update to Win 11. Spend a little more now for a longer life in the future.


I agree with that. It will need to be a fairly recent computer. Many Win10 computers can be upgraded to Win11, but they have to meet certain technical criteria. My 10yr old Thinkpad doesn't qualify. There are work arounds, but they are not really practical. 

The new Lenovo we just bought could have been upgraded during initial set-up, but I chose to not do it. Win11 is still a work in progress and a number of "features" are not yet implemented.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

agent99 said:


> It will need to be a fairly recent computer.


Likely no more than 3-4 years old ... there is a Microsoft Tool you can run to check. One of my older computers passed on everything except for the gen 8 Intel processor, I have Gen 7.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> For the average email and facebook grandparent that only uses a browser and no other apps, 250GB is plenty.





agent99 said:


> My feeling is that a lot of users including Jargey are like my wife where 240GB drive would suffice and keep cost down.


If you're a light user, ie email and facebook grandparent, who doesn't play games or do much with Photos let alone video.

I think you're better off with a Chromebook, and just keep it all in the cloud. You don't really need a full home computer.


----------

